# Amarillo and/or galaxy pale recipie?



## james82t (17/9/13)

Hey guys, just working out a recipie to debut my new mill on.

I have ale malt, wheat, carapils and crystal 60. 

I'd like to use up my hop reserves of Amarillo and galaxy, but are they ok together?

I was thinking... Paleish aleish

4kg ale
1kg wheat
.3 kg crystal

Boil
25 gm Amarillo

Then Amarillo and galaxy at 10 and 5 and 0 plus dry hop.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Many thanks to all members for your knowledge


----------



## timmi9191 (17/9/13)

It's always a matter of personal taste.. It's also a matter of your brewing technique ( eg chill v no chill)..
For me , id go with 40 ibu from a 10 minute addition. Ratio of 2:1 Amarillo:galaxy. Dry hop total 3g/l same ratio


----------



## BeerNess (17/9/13)

I do something similar with Galaxy and Cascade, use galaxy for bittering at 45m then flameout 1g/l galaxy & .5g/l cascade flame out and then dry hop 1.5g/l cascade & 1g/l galaxy, that balance works well for me.


----------



## AJ80 (17/9/13)

I've found galaxy and Amarillo combine quite well together - lots of tropical fruit aroma.


----------

